# Milwaukee vs. Philadelphia Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

* Milwaukee Bucks (23-31) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (26-29)​ *
March 1st, 2005​Location: Bradley Center​ 







*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IVERSON, ALLEN" TITLE="IVERSON, ALLEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IVERSON, ALLEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IGUODALA, ANDRE" TITLE="IGOUDALA, ANDRE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IGUODALA, ANDRE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KORVER, KYLE" TITLE="KORVER, KYLE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/KORVER, KYLE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEBBER, CHRIS" TITLE="WEBBER, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/WEBBER, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DALEMBERT, SAMUEL" TITLE="DALEMBERT, SAMUEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/DALEMBERT, SAMUEL.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​Michael Redd Vs. Allen Iverson
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="IVERSON, ALLEN" TITLE="IVERSON, ALLEN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/sixers/IVERSON, ALLEN.jpg">​
Prediction: Bucks-95 76ers-88


----------



## HKF

The Bucks are on a serious roll lately. We'll see if they can keep it up. If they didn't lose all those close ball games, I really think they could have been in the mix of the playoff hunt right now (but in the long run, dumping Van Horn was better).


----------



## DHarris34Phan

They really are still in the playoff race...but honestly, I think they need to be in the Lottery... :greatjob:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

I think that the Bucks can win this game, Like HKF said, we are hot, and I think we match up good against the 76ers...thoughts?

GO BUCKS GO!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

With the media now focused on how the 76ers are now title contenders, I think that this is a good chance for the Bucks to shine a little in the spotlight, showing that they have become a better team and maybe contenders for that last playoff spot... :biggrin: 

I think the Bucks win this one...AI won't go off for 60 like the last time Philly was in Milwaukee.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*PREVIEW*

*Teams*: Milwaukee Bucks (23-31) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (26-29).
*When*: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
*Where*: Bradley Center.
*Broadcasts*: TV - Fox Sports Net cable. Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).
*About the 76ers*: They bring a three-game losing streak to town, the most recent a down-to-the-wire, 101-99 loss to Sacramento on Saturday at home. Philadelphia is a new-look team after acquiring Chris Webber, Rodney Rogers, Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley in trades last week. Allen Iverson scored 40 and 54 points in Philadelphia's two victories over the Bucks earlier this season.

PLAYER TO WATCH
*CHRIS WEBBER*, Forward, 76ers
This will be Webber's second game with the 76ers, who acquired him last week in a trade with Sacramento just before the trading deadline. Webber could have blocked the trade but decided to let it go through. After a phone conversation with Iverson shortly after the deal was finalized, Webber said he knew he made the right decision. Webber had 16 points and 11 rebounds in his first game with Philadelphia - a loss to Sacramento on Saturday - and is averaging 21.1 points, 9.7 rebounds and 5.4 assists per game this season.


PROBABLE 76ers STARTERS
Player Ht.	From
G-Andre Iguodala 6-6	Arizona
G-Allen Iverson 6-0 Georgetown
C-Samuel Dalembert	6-11	Seton Hall
F-Chris Webber 6-10 Michigan
F-Kyle Korver 6-7 Creighton

Coach: Jim O'Brien (first season with Philadelphia, fifth season overall, 165-148).

Injury report: Josh Davis (lower back), Willie Green (left heel) and John Salmons (bronchitis) are on the injured list.

PROBABLE BUCKS STARTERS
Player Ht.	From
G-Mo Williams 6-1	Alabama
G-Michael Redd 6-6 Ohio State
C-Dan Gadzuric 6-11	UCLA
F-Joe Smith	6-10	Maryland
F-Desmond Mason	6-5 Okla. State

Coach: Terry Porter (second season, 64-72).

Injury report: Daniel Santiago (eye abrasion) is on the injured list. T.J. Ford (neck) is out for the season.

THE SERIES
Philadelphia won the first two games between the teams this season, averaging 111.5 points in the process. The teams will meet for the final time on April 18 in Philadelphia. Iverson has scored 40 or more points five times in his career against the Bucks, the most 40-point games he has had against any team in the league.

NUMBERS GAME
8-4: The Bucks' record in February, their first winning month of the season.

73: Seattle's point total Sunday was a season low for a Bucks opponent.

29.4: Seattle's field-goal shooting percentage Sunday, a season low for a Bucks opponent.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Tough loss....PHI 118 Mil 111

Iverson with 48
Redd with 35

We had many chances to win this game, but our bigs are just not good enough. Webber and Marc Jackson both dominated inside, leaving perimeter players such as Allan Iverson and Kyle Korver open. Most of Iverson's 48 came in the 1st half, and the bigs of Philly dominated in the 2nd. Korver ended the game with 20 points, Webber with 15, and Jackson came off the bench to score 14.

The Bucks were led with 35 from Michael Redd, 28 from Des. Mason, and 22 from Mo. Williams. Along with our bigs, our bench didn't show up tonight. Our bench combined to score 6 points, 2 from Erick Strickland and 4 from Toni Kukoc in 26 minutes. The only big man to show up tonight was Joe Smith, who scored 16 points but grabbed only 3 rebounds. Zaza Pacuhlia went scoreless in 14 minutes and Dan Gadzuric scored 4 in 17 minutes, but managed to grab 7 rebounds.

I really thought that we could win this game.. :angel:


----------

